# Lorex Camera



## TA587 (Nov 15, 2015)

I recently purchased a Lorex Camera System which included two cameras, a DVR, and a receiver. 

I've set it all up, but I've been encountering a problem which I cannot solve.

Either one of my cameras can connect just fine, and I can view the feed from my television as such. However, I can't connect two at the same time despite the fact that I am supposed to be able to connect up to four cameras. 

What I mean is that when I connect my camera it connects to channel one, right? When I try to connect my other camera it replaces the feed on channel one with its own feed. I can't seem to get one camera to connect to one channel and the other camera to connect to a separate channel.

What can I do?

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you connecting the cameras with the controller (DVR) powered off, and then powering on with all cameras connected and powered on?

And Lorex has more than one model. It's would be helpful to know exactly what you are using.


----------



## TA587 (Nov 15, 2015)

Of course. My bad.

The camera model is MC2232. 

I found this example which also seems to be the model I'm using if anyone was wondering: Open Box 2 Lorex Wireless MPEG4 960H Camera MC 2232 with Receiver

As for how I set up and try to connect everything...

I turn on the DVR (which also turns on the receiver), and then I plug in the cameras into the electrical socket. Then I press the pair button on the receiver and then on the camera (as depicted in this image: https://www.lorextechnology.com/images/articles/support/camera-pairing-process-01.png). 

So this is basically what it looks like when I turn on my T.V. to see the cameras: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet. Except I can see what one camera is displaying on channel one. 

Now it all depends on which camera I press "pair" on first. Let's say I have camera 1 and camera 2. If I press pair on camera 1 first shortly after I press pair on the receiver then that camera will connect and I'll be able to see what's going in channel one, right? But once I press pair on camera 2 nothing happens. Now let's say I did the reverse instead. Let's say I pressed pair on the receiver and then I pressed pair on camera 2. Camera 2 will connect to channel one, and then I'll press pair on camera 1 in hopes that it'll connect and show up on channel 2, but nothing happens. 

Hopefully this better explains my situation.


----------



## TA587 (Nov 15, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The reason that I asked the order is because the User Manual that I was referencing stated the order in which to connect and power on devices. DVR power on was the last step.

For example: https://www.lorextechnology.com/downloads/security-dvr/DV700-Series/DV700_SERIES_MANUAL_EN_R1.pdf

Troubleshooting: https://www.lorextechnology.com/site/support/index.jsp


----------

